# Stench of sewage in International City?



## ukay (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I will be moving to Dubai shortly and am considering staying in International City. The only thing I am concerned about is the numerous reports of the stench of sewage in the area, the latest report being dated Jan 2009 and referring to the England Cluster, though I can't post the link as I need a minimum of 4 posts.

Just wondering if anyone here might be able to advise me whether it is the whole of International City that is affected by this problem or whether there are specific clusters (e.g. the England Cluster) to avoid?

Thank you!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, the sewage works is indiscriminate in where the wiff goes to. It will all depend on wind direction.

I stayed in the Persia Cluster for 4 weeks and every night about 10pm we got the smell


----------



## ukay (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Ogri,

Thanks very much. Are there particular Clusters that are closer to the sewage works?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I lived in Greece Cluster, near to Ogri, and got a nice whiff of the sewerage plant every now and then.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have lived in the China Cluster for about a month now and have yet to notice a smell, although on visits to the England cluster, there is a smell, this area is furthest away from the treatment plant but there are issues with leaking pipes under england, and the sewerage seeps to the surface and gathers in pools, bit of a sesspool really, like the place it was named after....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I have lived in the China Cluster for about a month now and have yet to notice a smell, although on visits to the England cluster, there is a smell, this area is furthest away from the treatment plant but there are issues with leaking pipes under england, and the sewerage seeps to the surface and gathers in pools, bit of a sesspool really, like the place it was named after....


like dat that should stir up the **** lol


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> like dat that should stir up the **** lol


seemed a bit dead in here tonight, lets see what comes back to us..


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> seemed a bit dead in here tonight, lets see what comes back to us..


i think it will lol


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

If England is a cesspool that must make Ireland the floater ? the piece of shrapnel that drifted away ?   (good humour guys) Anyway, we took AND kept the best bit 

To show that was just humour I will lead with the chin ....., true story ...... I used to work with a guy called Jim Doyle, as Irish as they come, got the p*** taken ALL the time, until one day he turned round to us and said "OK, you guys, you win, I know I talk complete sh**e ............. do you know why us Irish talk such a load of b*ll***s ????????

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.so you thick b******s in England can understand us


Best put down I ever heard


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> If England is a cesspool that must make Ireland the floater ? the piece of shrapnel that drifted away ?   (good humour guys) Anyway, we took AND kept the best bit
> 
> To show that was humerous I will lead with the chin ....., true story ...... I used to work with a guy called Jim Doyle, as Irish as they come, got the p*** taken ALL the time, until one day he turned round to us and said "OK, you guys, you win, I know I talk complete sh**e ............. do you know why us Irish talk such a load of b*ll***s ????????
> 
> ...


damm i was looking forward to the ensuing battle


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Naaaaaahh - gotta feel sorry for these Irish fellas 

In fairness, when I have stayed over in London it is a cold and unwelcoming place, when ever I have stayed in Dublin, as soon as the people realise you are on your own they drag you into their circle and get you to join in. Just good sport Paddy baiting  I of course expect it back though


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> Naaaaaahh - gotta feel sorry for these Irish fellas
> 
> In fairness, when I have stayed over in London it is a cold and unwelcoming place, when ever I have stayed in Dublin, as soon as the people realise you are on your own they drag you into their circle and get you to join in. Just good sport Paddy baiting  I of course expect it back though


ok we beat you at the rugby and when we started to beat you at football you started a riot looooooooooooser fecking english


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

look at it from our point of view - we INVENT games and are gracious enough to teach the rest of world ............

HOW RUDE to have the audacity to beat us at our own game ???? Sheesh, I ask you ???


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> look at it from our point of view - we INVENT games and are gracious enough to teach the rest of world ............


Games you invented, and we PERFECTED...

oh take a look at this one BBC NEWS | Europe | Cricket 'was invented in Belgium'


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*What does it mean to be British???*

Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub 
for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian 
curry or a Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture 
and watch American shows on a Japanese TV. And the most British 
thing of all? Suspicion of anything foreign.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub
> for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian
> curry or a Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture
> and watch American shows on a Japanese TV. And the most British
> thing of all? Suspicion of anything foreign.


eeeeeekkkkkkkk steady on superquinn sausages for brekie


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

mayotom;116456 said:


> Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub
> for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian
> curry or a Turkish kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture
> and watch American shows on a Japanese TV. And the most British
> thing of all? Suspicion of anything foreign.


Now THAT is funny , particularly as I drive a German car, regularly drink in Irish pubs (but never belgian beer), love Indian Curry and Kebabs and watch American Stuff on Japanese TV's. The only thing not right is the suspicion of anything foreign .... I genuinely hate bigotry. I am not prejudiced though, being British and in the interest of fair play, I hate all foreigners equally  

***** PLEASE NOTE THIS IS HUMOURNOT BIGOTRY *****


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> I hate all foreigners equally
> 
> ***** PLEASE NOTE THIS IS HUMOURNOT BIGOTRY *****


your safe, we won't call you racist!!!!!!!!!!

even though its perfectly acceptable here... if not encouraged


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> your safe, we won't call you racist!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though its perfectly acceptable here... If not encouraged


fecking limeys


----------



## ukay (Mar 12, 2009)

As a native of a former British colony I feel I ought to side with the Irish against the colonial oppressors.

However, having spent a fifth of my life in England I do have a great deal of affinity for England and its people.

Which leaves me awfully confused as to which side of the divide I should stand! 

Getting back to the original topic at hand, however I had a look at a map of IC and what doesn't make sense to me is why the England Cluster would flood with poo when it is one of the Clusters furthest away from IC's latest attraction, the Lake of Poo (i.e. the sewage plant). 

Which begs the question, which Clusters are safest from poo floods and poo smells?! It looks as though the Persian and French clusters are the furthest away from the sewage plant so would those be the least stinky/likely to get flooded with excrement? 

Or is the whole of IC a stink bomb?

What about the CBD in IC? I suspect it too isn't immune from the delightful odours of Ye Olde Sewage Plante, am I correct?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ukay said:


> As a native of a former British colony I feel I ought to side with the Irish against the colonial oppressors.
> 
> However, having spent a fifth of my life in England I do have a great deal of affinity for England and its people.
> 
> ...


Well the problem at the England Cluster has nothing to do with the Sewage plant, as it is caused by the sewage pipes under the area, which are broken, so basically instead of the crap going to the treatment plant, some of it comes to the surface at England, causing the problem


and an update to my earlier posts, I have finally learned what the smell is like, cause as we speak it's putrid outside, btw I just drove along emirates road and got the smell there, so I would expect that none of IC is immune tonight..

good thing that I'm only here for a month


----------



## c_alphonso (Dec 19, 2008)

*Stench*

Hi,

It does not smell all around in International City. Even though people say England, russia etc, it is more towards the road where there is a patch of road that has manholes and this is the reason for the smell. Thre are places in England, Italy, spain where you do not get any smell. Shop wise - there are so many shops that have opened now that you begin to wonder whether this place too will soon be crowded. 

the only problem at the moment is the traffic to get out of International city especially early morning when everyone is goign to work. If you leave after 7:15 expect to get stuck in traffic. 

Hope this was useful info.

thanks,


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

We're in the CBD area of International City and it's only ever now and again you get a whiff, maybe once a week, but it's never overbearing. I've got mates in Mirdif (on the other side of the motor way) that smell it more than we do! I'd try and get a flat in CBD, rather in one of the cluster, most of them have roof top pools and gyms on site, the cluster buildings don't.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does International City still smell?



Emmiesmum said:


> We're in the CBD area of International City and it's only ever now and again you get a whiff, maybe once a week, but it's never overbearing. I've got mates in Mirdif (on the other side of the motor way) that smell it more than we do! I'd try and get a flat in CBD, rather in one of the cluster, most of them have roof top pools and gyms on site, the cluster buildings don't.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

yes it does... of sweaty pathans


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ever been to Dragon City when the winds blowing the wrong way .... Pooooo !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Fatenhappy...is it his own rod he is holding whilst drinking beer?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

The rent is so cheap I might even consider moving there despite the smell LOL


----------



## jillgrey (Apr 21, 2010)

I lived in China cluster and now in France, so far I haven't smelled the stench of sewerage ...or was I just got immuned to it???? Only thing I cannot stand are the funny-smelling armpits of people inside the elevator!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Discovery Gardens is also supposed to be fairly cheap and a looooong way from the turd themed water park.

Cheers GD.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

honestly International City has all the makings of Sonapur. Over 70% of the residents are labourers, truck drivers, taxi drivers that live like rodents in tiny apartments.

Ever since the rents dropped the place is infested with perverts that hang around the entrances and in dark corners all over the place and stare at the female of every species.

Nakheel has stopped maintaining the place. For the last 2 months, street lights in almost every cluster are switched off.

The place is falling apart. Pavers are sinking leaving open graves in the middle of the pavement, the drains spew foul odors at times from the bathroom, Streets stay flooded for days. Nakheel just blocks those roads with cones.

Nakheel security guards are hardly ever found and will attend to requests only uptil 5:30PM on weekdays. Crime is increasing and so are the massage girls.

Oh and the lawns in the few areas where they have been landscaped are infested with gremlins and gnomes from the Taliban region.

I do not intend to discourage you, but the place doesn't make for a decent living anymore.


----------



## clic (May 1, 2010)

i totally agree with you James. I am living there for 4 months now and i am experiencing that incessant glare from these "gremlins" whenever i try to walk out to a supermarket and even inside it. 
One advantageous thing however in there, the appartment i have been living in there is good with no maintenance problem so far. the lift are working and the building is cleaned everyday by the watchman. True the International city is infested with such people you described but still the area is peaceful as long as you ignore them and in case of any problem just intervene to the securities or the owners officials and they will take action.
Personally, being a lady, i simply call the police if i encounter any stubborn bad-mannered specimen and it is resolved.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

crimes against women are increasing in International City, just so you know! Calling the police might be a little too late ....?


----------

